# CPU Upgrade causes RAM to not work



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello, 

I just upgraded from a Ryzen 7 1700 to a Ryzen 5 3600.  I have the b450 Rog Strix F Gaming with 32 gigs of Corsair Vengeance RGB 3000mhz.  Ram worked fine until i swapped the CPU.  Now only one ram stick works.  With that said, they all work one at a time.  Ram stick 1 worked in slots 1 through 4, but the second i added another RAM stick in, it wouldnt.  same thing for ram stick 2 through 4... they all work on their own in each slot, but not together.

I cannot find ANYTHING online about this issue and have never ran into it.  Any ideas?


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 19, 2019)

Update your mobo bios on latest(HERE),if that don't work then try to set manually your ram frequency first on 2133 mhz with default timings and then if that works start rising the ram frequency step by step......GL


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

BIOS is up to date, I had to update it to even get the CPU to work.  If counting slots from left to right, I have it to where it will post / boot up if I have a stick in any slot, or one in 1 and one in 2.  It I put any stick in 3 or 4 with a stick in 1 or 2, it won’t boot.  I’m basically limited to either 8gb of ram (one stick) or two sticks on separate channels.

tried lowering the clock, tried raising the MHz to what its supposed to be (3000) but nothing works. Was literally working just fine until I put this cpu in.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 19, 2019)

If you have 4 sticks then that's a really unfortunate combination, not only you are stressing the IMC by doing that but Corsair Vengeance kits are one of the worst for Ryzen compatibility. I had the same issue on my board, the only thing that I did is I simply tried all the combinations possible and eventually it booted up.


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

so even though the ram is listed on the motherboards compatibility list for Ryzen gen 3 processors...... they aren’t?  

it’s a damn shame if that’s the case.  This ram has worked for 1st and 2nd generations just fine


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Oct 19, 2019)

That's a bummer man....looks like you going to need to sell that RAM....or maybe you can try to sell that mobo.....not sure....


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 19, 2019)

by not working you mean xmp or just it wont make it through post even at stock non xmp?


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

It won’t make it through post at stock settings.  Pc turns on, lights and fans are on, gpu fan is blowing at 100% and the orange/yellow DRAM light is solid on the motherboard.  The only way it will boot up is if I have one stick in any of the 4 slots, or if I have a stick in the first two slots coming from the left (closest to the cpu).  No other combination works.  All 4 ram modules work on their own.  
Again, I didn’t have this issue for the last year vs 3 different Ryzen gen 1 and 2 processors, but the second I put in the Ryzen 5 3600, this ram issue started.  I’m currently taking it apart to check for broken pins on the cpu (which there better not be any) and I am going to clean all 4 dimm slots


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 19, 2019)

try disabling pcie4 in the bios, I had problems after updating bios with the same ram but diff cpu and mobo it worked for me. switch it back to pci 3 or even auto may work if you have nothing pci4.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 19, 2019)

Corsair Ram, not a truly amd tested brand.

Clear cmos restart and set the docp for them and adjust voltage


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

Will try both of the above suggestions once I get ‘er back together.  Currently cleaning ports and reseating cpu and building from the ground up again


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Corsair Ram, not a truly amd tested brand.
> 
> Clear cmos restart and set the docp for them and adjust voltage


As eid says , a possibility is that the motherboard has got some timings stuck in it , I've overcome similar ryzen upgrade issues by pulling all cables and the battery From a motherboard and leaving it for half an hour for all the caps to properly drain, then load optimised defaults and retest, it's likely a timing issue though.
There are some ram that gen 3 ryzen doesn't like though too , I've got one four gig stick that won't boot on its own on a ryzen 3 system.


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

Disabling pcie4 didn’t work.  No bent pins, everything reseated - same issue.  I’m going to take out the cmos battery and let it sit for the last hour of my shift and try again at 1030.  Thanks so far for the help guys, much appreciated.  I already took the cmos out, but only for like 10 mins because I’m impatient so probably didn’t do the trick the first time around.... hopefully an hour will do the trick


----------



## delshay (Oct 19, 2019)

You may want to check the CPU in another motherboard with more than one stick of ram. This is what I would do first if I had your problem.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 19, 2019)

I had a 3700x with A caput memory controller, so don't rule out a bad cpu.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 19, 2019)

Could be your Asucks board that cannot do all 4 dimms with a 3rd Gen Ryzen CPU and those Corsair Vengeance stick.

I am currently rocking 2 different kits that's 4 dimms of GeIL's Dragon RAM DDR4 at 3000MHz that's the kit with the lowest speeds with's a mix of Samsung and SK Hynix chips and I don't have any issues with my AMD Ryzen 9 3900X in the MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC and to be honeste these dimms ain't on the AMD Ryzen list but they work fine.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2019)

If the same 4 sticks of RAM worked in that same motherboard before the CPU upgrade, I don't see how this can be caused by RAM.

That said, I do not see where the OP ever said it has ever worked with the full 32GB (4 X 8GB) installed at once. Has it?


eidairaman1 said:


> Corsair Ram, not a truly amd tested brand.


Please explain. I note there are more than 3 dozen Corsair RAM models listed on the QVL for that board, including several 4*8GB kits. 

I agree with the suggestion to reset the BIOS however. 


dayday0550 said:


> I’m going to take out the cmos battery and let it sit for the last hour


Unplugging power from the wall (or just flipping PSU's master power switch to off or "0" is fine), then pulling the motherboard battery will reset the BIOS. But there is no need to let it sit for 1/2 hour. None of the caps on the motherboard are designed to, or are in circuits that store voltages. Even if there were storage caps in there, the "low" DC voltages found on motherboards have such small potentials, the "decay rates" would quickly (within seconds) drop the voltages below any viable levels anyway.

It is important to remember CMOS circuits and CMOS memory devices by design are intended to dump all data within a couple clock cycles after losing power. And CMOS devices were intentionally chosen for that reason by motherboard and BIOS engineers/designers to make the BIOS easy and quick to reset. Had the engineers/designers wanted resetting the BIOS to be more difficult, or for those user changes to the BIOS firmware defaults to be more "robust", they could have easily (and less expensively!) done that by using different memory devices for that circuit - like EEPROMs instead of CMOS.

So unplugging and removing the battery for 15 seconds is plenty. Only the PSU has such caps that store voltages and they have bleeder circuitry designed to quickly bleed off their voltages to quickly eliminate any "high" voltage electric shock hazards. This is why simply shorting 2 pins by moving the BIOS reset jumper for a few seconds (or, if the motherboard is equipped, pressing the reset button for a few seconds) is plenty enough time to fully reset the BIOS. 

Note your motherboard manual on page 1-9 says under section 1.1.6 Jumper,  "1. Clear RTC RAM jumper (2-pin CLRTC)" (my *bold underline* added), 





> This jumper allows you to clear the Real Time Clock (RTC) RAM in CMOS. You can clear the CMOS memory of date, time, *and system setup parameters* by erasing the CMOS RTC RAM data.
> 
> To erase the RTC RAM:
> 1. Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
> 2. Short-circuit pin 1-2 with a metal object or jumper cap for *about 5 - 10 seconds*.



So more than those few seconds is just wasting your time. Just be sure to discharge any static in your body by touching bare metal of the case interior BEFORE reaching in for the battery. And once you replace the battery and reconnect (or flip on) power, be sure to boot directly into the BIOS Setup Menu to check/set the date and time, and ensure your boot order is correct (if not using the default C drive).


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> If the same 4 sticks of RAM worked in that same motherboard before the CPU upgrade, I don't see how this can be caused by RAM.
> 
> That said, I do not see where the OP ever said it has ever worked with the full 32GB (4 X 8GB) installed at once. Has it?
> Please explain. I note there are more than 3 dozen Corsair RAM models listed on the QVL for that board, including several 4*8GB kits.
> ...


You know my suggestion to pull power for longer is based on the FACT that on a great many occasions the circuits dud not work as you suggest or as intended and that it did in FACT clear all the settings out of all the chips on the motherboard then a simple bios clear.
Not less than 7 times this year that and that alone has fixed motherboards returned to me as broken.

And in each case above your method of Normal bios reset was tried multiple times first as it's much much easier.


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

I figured as much, but everywhere I read they said they left it out for an extended period of time.  Good to know it’s bs.
and yes... all 4 modules worked before.  As stated in the OP, I have 32gigs and all was working before the cpu swap.  

at this point I have exhausted all options and I am going to go purchase a new motherboard to rule that out.  If it’s not the motherboard, then I am returning the CPU.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 19, 2019)

I am pretty sure it's the RAM and not the motherboard.


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

I don’t see how it’s the ram, when the ram is compatible with both the cpu and the motherboard according to the QVL.  On top of that, the ram was working before I put the CPU in.  So that either leaves the cpu has a shit memory controller or the motherboard is having compatibility issues with the 3rd gen Ryzen cpu.  Easiest way to find out is to get a motherboard already rated to work with 3rd gen out of the box, and if it works, it works.  If I have the same issue, then it’s the cpu.  Memory works with the Ryzen 7 1700 and each module works on its own.  The issue is the two right closets do not work.

*each module works on its own with the Ryzen 3rd gen, but only in the left two slots

Put the 1700 back in and now I have the same issue with that cpu.  Safe to say at this point that the motherboard is probably the issue here.  On my way to replace it now - if a new board fixes it, then I guess those two dimm slots felt like dying at the exact moment I swapped CPUs


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2019)

dayday0550 said:


> and yes... all 4 modules worked before. As stated in the OP, I have 32gigs and all was working before the cpu swap.


Thanks for clarifying. I understood all 4 sticks worked individually, but it was not clear (to me) if all 4 worked together.


theoneandonlymrk said:


> You know my suggestion to pull power for longer is based on the FACT that on a great many occasions the circuits dud not work as you suggest or as intended and that it did in FACT clear all the settings out of all the chips on the motherboard then a simple bios clear.
> Not less than 7 times this year that and that alone has fixed motherboards returned to me as broken.
> 
> And in each case above your method of Normal bios reset was tried multiple times first as it's much much easier.


I am not going to debate over anecdotal incidents. Any true student of electronics knows how CMOS devices and circuits work. It is NOT a fact it takes 30 minutes once the voltage (battery) is removed for decay to make the data unviable. If longer than a minute or two (and that's already a HUGE stretch), something else is at fault - as in some device has failed and/or is damaged and that alone would prompt a proper technician to troubleshoot further. Because again, if motherboard designers had wanted that data to be viable longer, they would have used a different (and less expensive) memory device and design than CMOS.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 19, 2019)

If you ask me

I’d lean toward possible memory controller problem with the CPU


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 19, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I understood all 4 sticks worked individually, but it was not clear (to me) if all 4 worked together.
> 
> I am not going to debate over anecdotal incidents. Any true student of electronics knows how CMOS devices and circuits work. It is NOT a fact it takes 30 minutes once the voltage (battery) is removed for decay to make the data unviable. If longer than a minute or two (and that's already a HUGE stretch), something else is at fault - as in some device has failed and/or is damaged and that alone would prompt a proper technician to troubleshoot further. Because again, if motherboard designers had wanted that data to be viable longer, they would have used a different (and less expensive) memory device and design than CMOS.


We dissagree , and no , nothing else was damaged on those board's, they had a setting stuck, it is that simple, some were old some where new, one has done this twice and is still working fine as my main rig , my mate's has required this twice due to bad memory clocks.

What's your experience with ryzen like Bill?, could it be that intel and Amd systems work different
While I understand and appreciate the workings of CMOS device's as i said i tried a normal bios reset a few times first each time and no further issues can be found.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2019)

dayday0550 said:


> I don’t see how it’s the ram, when the ram is compatible with both the cpu and the motherboard according to the QVL.  On top of that, the ram was working before I put the CPU in.  So that either leaves the cpu has a shit memory controller or the motherboard is having compatibility issues with the 3rd gen Ryzen cpu.  Easiest way to find out is to get a motherboard already rated to work with 3rd gen out of the box, and if it works, it works.  If I have the same issue, then it’s the cpu.  Memory works with the Ryzen 7 1700 and each module works on its own.  The issue is the two right closets do not work.
> 
> *each module works on its own with the Ryzen 3rd gen, but only in the left two slots
> 
> Put the 1700 back in and now I have the same issue with that cpu.  Safe to say at this point that the motherboard is probably the issue here.  On my way to replace it now - if a new board fixes it, then I guess those two dimm slots felt like dying at the exact moment I swapped CPUs



Well, it is and isn't the RAM. Corsair seems to have poor compatibility with Ryzen in general and seemingly even worse so with Ryzen 3000, for some odd reason.
QVL's means nothing it would seem. I had Corsair LPX modules with my Ryzen 7 1700 and they never worked at their rated speed, despite being on AMD's QVL (although not the Asus board QVL).

It's worth keeping in mind that Ryzen 3000 has a very different memory controller compared to Ryzen 1000 and 2000, which seems to have solved a lot of problems, but added some new ones. There's also some people that seem to be having IMC related issues with their CPU, where it works fine for a while and then out of the blue, the system gets stuck on boot with a memory related error, which so far, there has been no word on from AMD's side as to why this might be happening.

I tried the LPX modules I had with my Ryzen 7 3800X and it worked, but again, nowhere near the rated speed of the modules. My current modules are not on any QVL, yet works way better than their rated spec and 4x 8GB  amazingly also works and at a mere 1.37V.

The problem appears to be a wide range of things, that seems to have produced the perfect storm in your case, since it's kind of impossible to guess what is causing the issue in your case. I doubt it's the motherboard, but it could be the UEFI or it could be the IMC. I doubt anything else would be a cause of the problem, but it's really impossible to say. And educated  guess would be the IMC though, since you say the DIMMs only work in a single slot on the board. Unless of course you by accident damaged the board when swapping the CPU.



Bill_Bright said:


> I am not going to debate over anecdotal incidents. Any true student of electronics knows how CMOS devices and circuits work. It is NOT a fact it takes 30 minutes once the voltage (battery) is removed for decay to make the data unviable. If longer than a minute or two (and that's already a HUGE stretch), something else is at fault - as in some device has failed and/or is damaged and that alone would prompt a proper technician to troubleshoot further. Because again, if motherboard designers had wanted that data to be viable longer, they would have used a different (and less expensive) memory device and design than CMOS.



Bill, Bill, Bill....
You've clearly never come across this issue, but I have had it happen in the past as well, where systems have seemed dead for no apparent reason, you try doing CMOS resets, pull the battery for a minute, put it back in, system still dead (while having powered off the PSU). Pull the batter and PSU, leave it for 30 minutes to an hour and the "ghost in the machine" has stopped messing with it and the system boots just fine again. There's no technical explanation or logic that I can use to justify why it works, but it works. Don't be so quick to  dismiss things or call it an anecdote, this really works in many cases. In fact, this has happened to systems I've been working  on for as long ago as 20 years ago, if not longer.
Maybe one day you will come across it and hopefully you'll remember this when you do.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2019)

It is not about my experience with Ryzens or Intels, or Corsair. Even though it may be extensive, it is all anecdotal. 

The fact is the vast majority of Corsair RAM marketed as compatible is compatible with Ryzens. If a stick (or kit) has compatibility issues, those are exceptions and not the rule. And exceptions don't make the rule. 

I have to point out that Corsair does not make their own memory modules. Like most other RAM stick makers, most of their modules (individual ICs) are made by Samsung, Micron, or Hynix. And because all sticks MUST comply with industry standards (that is, they don't use proprietary protocols, timings, or coding), they are manufactured to industry standard specifications. So "_in theory_ ", any RAM stick from any maker manufactured to a compatible specification "_should_ " work. If it doesn't, that's an exception. 

Now of course, everybody knows "in theory" and "real-world" don't always jive - but again, those are the exceptions. Until Man can create perfection 100% of the time, there will always be exceptions. But the fact is, RAM manufacturing today is pretty darn precise. This is one reason it is difficult to find RAM that is NOT warrantied for life. It is also why RAM makers don't individually test and pair sticks anymore (like they did years ago) to make their dual-channel and triple channel kits. They just grab two (or three) sticks from the assembly line and put them in the same package.

I think we hear more about Corsair compatibility issues because Corsair is such a big player in the RAM market. Ever heard of Klevv RAM compatibility issues? Maybe that's because most of us have never heard of Klevv RAM. 

If Corsair RAM was incompatible, the reports would be massively widespread. And that is not happening. 

If the RAM is listed on the RAM QVL, or if the RAM has the same specs as listed RAM, and if the CPU is on the CPU QVL, it is then up to the motherboard/chipset to ensure the RAM and CPU play well together. So if the RAM worked fine with the old CPU and doesn't with the new CPU, I'm pointing fingers at the motherboard firmware.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 19, 2019)

absoultutely hilarious to see same people insist on blaming corsair ram or gigabyte boards for memory issues on ryzen.
as if ryzen was memory trouble free on its own.
of course it's the cpu - if it was working on ryzen 2000 and you only replaced the cpu how can it be the board or ram.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> It is not about my experience with Ryzens or Intels, or Corsair. Even though it may be extensive, it is all anecdotal.
> 
> The fact is the vast majority of Corsair RAM marketed as compatible is compatible with Ryzens. If a stick (or kit) has compatibility issues, those are exceptions and not the rule. And exceptions don't make the rule.
> 
> ...



Sorry, say what? Corsair screens all the memory ICs they use and they make their own modules. In fact, I personally know one of their DRAM engineering managers, so I know very well what they do or don't. Yes, they don't make memory ICs, but you need to get your terminology straight, instead of spreading FUD.

Yes, there are standards for memory modules, but for whatever reason, certain types of memory modules from Corsair don't work well with Ryzen. Their cheaper LPX modules appears to be having the most issues and it seems to be a very common problem, especially when paired with a Ryzen 3000. However, in addition to this, at least with certain AGESA/UEFI builds, RAM with odd CAS latencies work poorly with Ryzen 3000 as well. I can't run my Hynix CJR modules at their rated CAS 17, but they're perfectly fine at CAS 16. Likewise, XMP doesn't work at all, but I can run them at much tighter timings by setting it up manually, although this most likely has something to  do with the XMP setting being CAS 17. AMD's memory controller is nothing like Intel's and there are huge differences in how they work with various memory settings.

So yes, a lot of things should work a certain when, but when the goal posts are moved, they no longer work as you think they would and AMD moved the goal posts with Ryzen 3000. We're also talking about older modules here and I'm sure some other older memory modules works poorly with Ryzen 3000 as well. However, as you point out, Corsair is one of the bigger retail memory companies, which means that it's a lot more obvious when there's an issue with their products, as more people are reporting it. Corsair also has a lot of sub-versions of their modules, which makes it really tricky to figure out what's working or not working, as they don't always print the sub-versions on the modules. Go have a look at the Corsair forums and you'll see plenty of people having issues, but only with certain specific modules, such as the LPX.

QVL's aren't  worth much in my book, but that's my personally opinion based on my experience. They're at best an indicator at what might work, since the board makers aren't going to be testing an extensive range of CPUs with the memory and they also have limited access to memory. FYI, they only test what they're given by  the memory manufacturers, they don't actively purchase modules for testing. As such, the QVL's are always going to be biased towards memory manufacturers that send them modules for testing and not much more.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, say what? Corsair screens all the memory ICs they use and they make their own modules. In fact, I personally know one of their DRAM engineering managers, so I know very well what they do or don't. Yes, they don't make memory ICs, but you need to get your terminology straight, instead of spreading FUD.
> 
> Yes, there are standards for memory modules, but for whatever reason, certain types of memory modules from Corsair don't work well with Ryzen. Their cheaper LPX modules appears to be having the most issues and it seems to be a very common problem, especially when paired with a Ryzen 3000. However, in addition to this, at least with certain AGESA/UEFI builds, RAM with odd CAS latencies work poorly with Ryzen 3000 as well. I can't run my Hynix CJR modules at their rated CAS 17, but they're perfectly fine at CAS 16. Likewise, XMP doesn't work at all, but I can run them at much tighter timings by setting it up manually, although this most likely has something to  do with the XMP setting being CAS 17. AMD's memory controller is nothing like Intel's and there are huge differences in how they work with various memory settings.
> 
> ...


is Patriot Viper better in terms of compability ?


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Oct 19, 2019)

Before powering up the pc with a cpu from another generation I suggest you to do a bios reset. It just might not change all the bios setting else and cause issues later, until you reset the bios.

----

If one module happy works no matter in what slot you place it (better said you place it in each of the slots and it happy works) then it's not really a bend pin.

If the 4 modules worked with the old cpu then it's not the mb or the ram (unless you damaged something when you changed the cpu) (I talk about the real cause of the problem from a physical point of view; the mb can be from the software point of view because the bios is a piece of software but you have no real control over what the manufacturer is doing with the bios (sure you can update some modules but I doubt you can fix a problem like yours by just replacing some bios modules)).

Do you still have the 1700 ? If yes can you put it back and see if the pc happy works with the 4 ram modules. (This is gonna rule out any damage done when you changed the cpu).

----

Regarding your issue...

If you can, test the ryzen 3600 in another motherboard. Preferably in one with that had a ryzen 3xxx installed before with 4 ram stick and was happy working. If it shows same issues as in your motherboard then the new cpu is just bad and you should RMA it. (you might not be able to do such test because u need a friend having an 3xxx willing to let you test your cpu)

Or the bios to support ryzen 3 has issue and you basicaly can't do anything about it except replacing the mb or waiting for a new bios (sucks i know it).

Or the cpu you got has some IMC issues. (you might try to bump a bit the voltage there, doubt it will do much and for sure it won't make it able to handle all 4 modules; if it was only the 4th module having issue (it was working with 3 but adding the 4th was causing problems) a bit more voltage might had fix it but with only 1/4 doubt a voltage bump will get it higher than 2/4).

Or the cpu you got is just bad, unless you test it in another mb that is known to work with all 4 modules and a ryzen 3xxx you will not really know.

I can't suggest you to buy a new mb because the 3600 might just not like your ram or the 3600 is just bad. In same time I can't suggest you to buy a new ram because you might face the same problem even with the new ram, maybe it's the mb that has awfull bios support for the 3xxx or the 3600 is just bad. Heck if it works with all 4 modules when you put back the 1700 I'd return the 3600 but that's just me (too much stress to fix something that supposed to just work (the motherboard and the 4 sticks worked with the prev cpu, you updated the bios to one that support the 3600 so is should just work...))...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, say what? Corsair screens all the memory ICs they use and they make their own modules.
> 
> you need to get your terminology straight, instead of spreading FUD.


  Look at the QVL for that board. You can easily see under "Chip Brand" who the OEM maker of the actual IC is for each RAM stick maker. And for Corsair, they typically use Samsung, Micron and Hynix for "their individual ICs" - which is what I said. So it is you who needs to do your homework, get your terminology straight and stop spreading FUD and attacking others.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 19, 2019)

thedukesd1 said:


> *Do you still have the 1700 ? If yes can you put it back and see if the pc happy works with the 4 ram modules.* (This is gonna rule out any damage when you changed the cpu).
> 
> ----
> 
> ...





dayday0550 said:


> *Put the 1700 back in and now I have the same issue with that cpu.*  Safe to say at this point that the motherboard is probably the issue here.  On my way to replace it now - if a new board fixes it, then I guess those two dimm slots felt like dying at the exact moment I swapped CPUs


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Look at the QVL for that board. You can easily see under "Chip Brand" who the OEM maker of the actual IC is for each RAM stick maker. And for Corsair, they typically use Samsung, Micron and Hynix for "their individual ICs" - which is what I said. So it is you who needs to do your homework, get your terminology straight and stop spreading FUD and attacking others.



Yes Bill, that was exactly what you said 


Bill_Bright said:


> *I have to point out that Corsair does not make their own memory modules.*


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2019)

I also clarified by saying





Bill_Bright said:


> most of their modules *(individual ICs*) are made by Samsung, Micron, or Hynix


But of course, you once again extract snippets out of context and instead of simply clarifying the information, launch affronts against the poster. I guess that makes you feel good. 

But rather than risk further confrontation that does the OP no good, I'm done here.


----------



## Deleted member 163934 (Oct 19, 2019)

@Zach_01 I missed that part.

Only thing I can say is to clean the ram contacts and the contacts in the ram slots. Being a relative new motherboard this shouldn't really be the problem. I had to do something like this on an 8+ years old motherboard that had issues with one of the ram slots.

The only time I actually had a ram slot totaly refusing to work was when the cpu was not seated properly. (So I can't really exclude a similar situation. More like the cpu not doing proper contact in the slot cpu). (Modules happy worked in slot 1 but refused to work in slot 2, i was getting no beeps just the pc refusing to boot.)

Looking for issues with the pins inside the ram slots can say if the ram slots are damaged or not. Should kinda be visible if one of more pins are broken. (You gonna see them either totaly missing or trying to make contact with the ones on the other side or well on the button of the slot (because they got pressed by the ram stick there.) If a pin is half broken you might be able to get that slot working but it's painfull to stick the ram in it (if you don't do it right, and it's easy to not do it right cause u do it blindly, you gonna bend that pin and find it on the bottom of the slot, then you gonna have to bring it back to it's somehow normal position and if you do it too many times you gonna break it...; there is also the risk to damage the mem stick also...) and well if you gonna have to use the same procedure if you want to replace that ram (you might forget you have a problem with that ram slot), replacing that slot or the mb are far better solutions.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 19, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I also clarified by sayingBut of course, you once again extract snippets out of context and instead of simply clarifying the information, launch affronts against the poster. I guess that makes you feel good.
> 
> But rather than risk further confrontation that does the OP no good, I'm done here.


Sorry Bill, but you claim you're here to help people, yet you seem to cause more confusion than anything else.
I didn't take anything out of context, as I wrote and entire reply, which you largely ignored by the looks of it.
And in as much as you have a point that memory should just work, as both the DRAM itself and the modules are built around standards, sadly, reality is very different.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 19, 2019)

thedukesd1 said:


> Only thing I can say is to clean the ram contacts and the contacts in the ram slots.


With care (and good ESD precautions), cleaning the RAM contacts with a clean pencil erasure might be a good idea. Give them a quick blast with canned dusting gas after erasing to ensure all the erasure "crumbs" are gone before reinserting. Cleaning the slots can be more difficult. I recommend using electrical contact cleaner and a soft acid brush for them.


TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry Bill, but you claim you're here to help people, yet you seem to cause more confusion than anything else.


If you are confused, simply ask for clarification.  I see no need to demean others by telling them to get their terminologies straight and to stop spreading FUD. Or you can simply press the Report link. In that same post I clearly explained that I was talking about "individual ICs" so it was taken out of context and clearly, the rest was ignored. So as I just said, if what I posted confused you, I suggest you simply ask for clarification instead of degrading the thread with personal affronts.


----------



## Dan848 (Oct 19, 2019)

Before returning the motherboard:  1.)  increase RAM voltage to 1.38 to make sure enough is applied [you can change it back or lower the voltage if the RAM becomes stable.  2.)  Boot the computer several times repeatedly, sometimes that permits a chip "memory" burn-in, in lieu of technobabble.    Sometimes a motherboard has to "learn" the new hardware.

AMD is still having issues with motherboards and Ryzen 3000 CPUs and specifically the b450 Rog Strix F Gaming.


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 19, 2019)

We can shut this beetch down.  Mobo went bad during the install I guess.  Bought the b450 MSI tomahawk that was Ryzen 3000 ready and it booted right up with the 3600, all ram readable and performance test passed.  Guess it was just shit timing.  What is it with motherboards lasting 6 months?  This is the 4th one I’ve had to buy this year alone.....

I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Dan848 (Oct 20, 2019)

dayday0550 said:


> We can shut this beetch down.  Mobo went bad during the install I guess.  Bought the b450 MSI tomahawk that was Ryzen 3000 ready and it booted right up with the 3600, all ram readable and performance test passed.  Guess it was just shit timing.  What is it with motherboards lasting 6 months?  This is the 4th one I’ve had to buy this year alone.....
> 
> I guess you get what you pay for.



Google AMD motherboard Buildzoid youtube.    He is very talkative, however he is also very good at explaining hardware and why it is good or bad.    This is a good place to start, although he does not get into the complexities of hardware for each board, he does give great advice:


----------



## dayday0550 (Oct 20, 2019)

Will do.  And I thank you all for the help.  I’ll hold on to the other mobo for testing and hopefully I can still get some use out of it in a plex media server that I’ve been wanting to build


----------

